# i think i might be coming out of this



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

so I have been on 80 miligrams of prozac for about 3 weeks now, and I have to admit I think I'm coming outta this shit. I DON'T EVEN WANT TO say it cause I don't want to jinx it. but I'm feeling some releif. I;m starting to see the point in life again and the thought s of why we are here and existance are fading in the backround, my panic attacks have gone down in intensity. I still have weird moments ,but they are tolerable. when before it was horrifying every damn second ofthe day. the sky is not scaring me so much, and my walls to the people I love are coming down, I feel like life is once again real. well kinda. what I have done is taken my prozac, stop drinking alcohol, and I have stayed busy no matter how painful it has been. I also have prayed alot, I know the lord my God will carry me through. his grace and love is enough. i don't wanna toot my own horn ,but Im feeling this lift. I also changed my mindset a little.. i was always trying to cure my dp, dr, when the actual problem has been my anxiety, so I have been focusing on my anxiety. i'm trying to look out instead of in. yes I do believe that the meds have helped me once again have moments of clarity. when my doctor first put me on prozac for severe anxiety, she said she knew we would have to go up to 80, and guess what? I believe she was right, and now I feel as though I can trust her, and what she puts me on. she is also my mothers doctor, and my mom said she has saved her life. my mom has been stable for 5 years since seeing this doctor. hang in there everyone. please don't give up, especially for those who have kids... we have to beat this , i do believe this is hereditary in some cases, and i'm so afraid my lil baby girls will get this.. I have to be around and be strong for them should they develop this from anxiety which runs very bad on both sides of my family. who knows I could fall back in, but thats ok, I now know what it feels like to live again, the little brief moments of clarity are enough to get me through. i have also been journaling, and rating my days 10 being worse and 1 being the best. life is hard we all have problems ,and pain from our past. MY BELIEF is jesus.... he can heal your pain, he did mine , he can heal your heart. He makes all things new. God Bless you all. keep fighting! everyone has their own beliefs and that is fine, I knew there would be no healing within me unless I took it to the lord.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

That is so awesome







Im a christian too and a mother of 3 kids. We are in the same boat and Im so glad that the prozac is helping. How long have you been on it total?


----------



## sarah (Jul 8, 2008)

That is so wonderful. The glimpse is what you need. When I had the glimpse it was the beginning of my full recovery. I have faith in Our Creator too and prayer and the hope of our future in heaven without pain and DP got me through.I have fully recovered with out meds. You are so right about dealing with the anxiety. I didn't have classic anxiety, but have learn the DP is a complex coping mechanism for all sorts of difficult emotions. The very loss of sense of self makes you vulnerable. I can hear your joy and know it too. I had to be prepared to have it return. And it is OK. They say that journalling and giving it a rating helps to see that it does actually change in intensity. I am so pleased for you. Keep doing those things that make you tick, that drive you, that you love and that are linked to your values. Take Care


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

THANK YOU saRAH and ustobetinyfairy.. i have been on prozac all togother for about a month and a half. but i now know I needed a high dose, i have only been on 80 for 2 weeks, and am feeling relief. and yes sarah I do think about our savior coming back and living in a world not tainted by sin .. when there will be no dp or dr or cancer or pain. thanks for your replys .I will pray for you both.


----------

